# CPB exam



## ShelleyM (Nov 26, 2014)

I am studying for the CPB exam and will take it on 12/6.  Has anyone here taken it or taken the study class that would be willing to give me some pointers?  Was it really difficult?  Did you use the entire test time to finish it?  Kinda nervous here!


----------



## terbear3 (Oct 15, 2015)

Shelley, how did it go for you?  I take it next month.  I'm a CPC.  Was the CPB exam harder than the CPC exam?  Thanks!


----------



## ndebien (Oct 20, 2015)

Make sure you know the laws/Acts and what they cover. Practice the "case" studies given in the practice exams. There are a lot of questions put into this form, and they're a bit trickier than on on the practice exam. Best advise for these particular questions: know how to fill out a CMS-1500 inside and out.


----------



## maggiegarner (Oct 20, 2015)

I took the CPB test in September.  The best thing that I can think of is use the AAPC study guide and practice tests.  The questions and case studies were exactly what I studied the whole time.


----------



## maggiegarner (Oct 20, 2015)

ndebien said:


> Make sure you know the laws/Acts and what they cover. Practice the "case" studies given in the practice exams. There are a lot of questions put into this form, and they're a bit trickier than on on the practice exam. Best advise for these particular questions: know how to fill out a CMS-1500 inside and out.



The case studies at the end of the test have copies of the CMS-1500, which is quite helpful for the multiple choice questions at the beginning of the test.  Also, if you have done much billing, then you will know that the case studies were the easiest part of the exam.


----------



## Dipikapatel (Nov 15, 2016)

*Cpb exam*

I am about to take cpb exam .. .. please anyone can tell what to focus on more?? And what material is best to study ???


----------



## danskangel313 (Nov 16, 2016)

Dipikapatel said:


> I am about to take cpb exam .. .. please anyone can tell what to focus on more?? And what material is best to study ???



Did you take the CPB review course, get the CPB study guide, and/or the CPB practice exams?


----------



## Dipikapatel (Nov 19, 2016)

danskangel313 said:


> Did you take the CPB review course, get the CPB study guide, and/or the CPB practice exams?



Yes I have done the cpb course from aapc and also have both practice exams And study guide..


----------



## danskangel313 (Nov 19, 2016)

Dipikapatel said:


> Yes I have done the cpb course from aapc and also have both practice exams And study guide..



I suggest you do the practice exams over and over and over. Also, make sure you know the study guide inside and out. Pretty much _everything_ that the course and study guide went over is on the exam  

The last 50 questions are case analysis:
"In this section of the exam, source documents are provided for the examinee to review. Examinees will be provided with various policies and must be able to apply those policies."
- CMS 1500 claim forms
- Remittance advices
- Payment policies
- Local Coverage Determinations (LCD)
- National Coverage Determinations (NCD)
- Appeal letters
- Preauthorizations
- Accounts receivable reports
- Claims follow-up reports 

The actual case analysis questions on the exam are quite a bit harder than the practice exam case analysis questions unfortunately. Because those last 50 questions are BIG time-eaters, I suggest working as fast as you can through the first 150 questions. If you get stuck on one, don't waste time; just make a note of it and move on. You can go back and review them later.

That being said, make sure your books are marked, highlighted, tabbed, and you know how to maneuver through them quickly. As most people say, it's a tough exam, and I totally agree. I thought for sure I failed, but those first 150 questions saved me.


----------



## TONEYDD (Nov 24, 2016)

*Deonna Toney, CPB*

Take the AAPC practice tests and pay attention to the time. I passed back in May but time management almost killed me. Review case studies for rules/regs: also, be confident in your coding skills. Read the questions and answers carefully. As on all competency tests some answers may be *more* correct than others. Best of luck.


----------



## lstanigawa (Nov 24, 2016)

*Laura Tanigawa, CPC, CPB*

I recommend reviewing specifics on claim form completion.  It is very difficult with the last set of questions because you are constantly flipping pages to find the initial example.  Get through the first part as quickly as you can.


----------



## Davise28 (Feb 18, 2021)

ShelleyM said:


> I am studying for the CPB exam and will take it on 12/6.  Has anyone here taken it or taken the study class that would be willing to give me some pointers?  Was it really difficult?  Did you use the entire test time to finish it?  Kinda nervous here!



 hey shelley did you ever get a response? also how was the test are you able to provide any tips?


----------

